# I haven't made jerky in many years, but it's been to long!



## hornnumb2 (Feb 12, 2017)

So it's been many years since I made jerky, I used to use a homemade one door fridge with firebox and fan mounted on top. I know have a pitmaker vault that I would like to try in. I have a controller and fan so I should be able to keep my temperature right and the maybe remove coals and just let the fan run to dry. Should I use a cure for safety or any suggestion. The vault is a lot more air tight than the old fridge was. Thanks for any suggestion and pointer for the first timer. Michael


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to SMF when you get a chance swing by roll call let us know a little about you,and every one can give you a warm welcome

We do stress food safety so cure is recommended. here is a link to a Jerky I just did 

  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky/100#post_1654033

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/258615/thai-jerky-in-the-oven#post_1668362

Don't be afraid to ask questions 

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 13, 2017)

I agree with all that Richie said, and I second the motion for the Thai jerky.  It's some really great stuff!

Here's the original thread by dirtsailor2003  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky

I recommend making it with pork loin cut against the grain about 1/4" thick!  Great stuff and welcome back to the madness of smoke!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep same as the guys above me said. the Thai jerky is on my list also, And definitely swing by Roll call and introduce yourself.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2017)

If you use coals, briquettes...  definitely use cure #1 in the marinade....  use at 1 tsp. per 5#'s of stuff or 1.1 grams per pound..   The low oxygen environment is perfect for botulism to grow...    weigh the meat + marinade and add cure #1 accordingly...   It is good that you questioned the use of cure #1..   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   ...


----------



## hornnumb2 (Feb 14, 2017)

Can you get the cure at grocery store or where? Thanks


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 14, 2017)

Hornnumb2 said:


> Can you get the cure at grocery store or where? Thanks


Depends on where you are located...

Bass Pro and Cabela's both carry it, some Hispanic markets will have it, and some meat markets/butcher shops will sell some to you.

If that doesn't work for you, you can get it online from Butcher-Packer, The Sausage Maker, or Walton's...


----------



## hornnumb2 (Feb 14, 2017)

Located just outside Houston Tx, Academy?


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hornnumb2 said:


> Located just outside Houston Tx, Academy?


Looks like they do, call first.  Also check with HEB and Fiesta:  Charlie mentioned BPS--Pearland and Katy.  Depending on where exactly you are, that may be a 1.5-2 hour trek with Houston traffic.  Good luck.


----------



## hornnumb2 (Feb 14, 2017)

Is this what I need?   http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/bolner-fiesta-4-oz-curing-salt#repChildCatid=888206


----------



## tropics (Feb 14, 2017)

From what the directions show it is.

Richie


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 14, 2017)

Wally also sells it in-store:  check their site for availability in nearby store.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2017)

Hornnumb2 said:


> Is this what I need?   http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/bolner-fiesta-4-oz-curing-salt#repChildCatid=888206


Horn, afternoon...   That "may" be the right stuff....   cure #1 and Cure #2 are used at the same rate of 4 oz. per 100#'s of meat...  check to make sure it has nitrite in it and not (nitrite and nitrate)...    the latter is for long term curing of meats that are not intended to be cooked....


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 14, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Horn, afternoon...   That "may" be the right stuff....   cure #1 and Cure #2 are used at the same rate of 4 oz. per 100#'s of meat...  check to make sure it has nitrite in it and not (nitrite and nitrate)...    the latter is for long term curing of meats that are not intended to be cooked....


Good call, Dave:  nitrite only.  No nitrate--see below.

https://www.fiestaspices.com/hunters-choice/curing-salt-2/


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2017)

Two different descriptions I found...  Just goes to show you can't "always" trust the web....

_The perfect blend of Salt and sodium nitrate, Bolner’s Fiesta Brand Curing Salt is the best curing salt to have on hand for all of your food preservation needs. Whether you are pickling meat, making your own sausage, or drying meat for jerky, keep a bottle of Bolner’s Fiesta Brand Curing Salt handy._

_++++++++++_

https://www.fiestaspices.com/hunters-choice/curing-salt-2/
[h3]Curing Salt[/h3]
Bolner’s Fiesta Brand Curing Salt is the ideal blend of salt, sodium nitrite, and sodium bicarbonate, useful in curing and preserving all of your favorite meats.

Curing is a method of food preservation that dates back to ancient times, though it was only seriously developed during the 1800s. During the 19th century, it was discovered that the use of curing salt would delay the spoilage of meat and prevent the growth of bacteria. Curing salt was also popular for use in pickling meats and as part of the sausage-making process. The perfect blend of Salt and sodium nitrite, Bolner’s Fiesta Brand Curing Salt is the best curing salt to have on hand for all of your food preservation needs. Whether you are pickling meat, making your own sausage, or drying meat for jerky, keep a bottle of Bolner’s Fiesta Brand Curing Salt handy.


----------



## tropics (Feb 14, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Hornnumb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what I need?   http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/bolner-fiesta-4-oz-curing-salt#repChildCatid=888206
> ...


Dave Nice catch Thanks

Richie


----------



## hornnumb2 (Feb 14, 2017)

Went ahead an ordered some Anthony's cure 1 off ebay. Thanks


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 14, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Two different descriptions I found...  Just goes to show you can't "always" trust the web....
> 
> _The perfect blend of Salt and sodium nitrate, Bolner’s Fiesta Brand Curing Salt is the best curing salt to have on hand for all of your food preservation needs. Whether you are pickling meat, making your own sausage, or drying meat for jerky, keep a bottle of Bolner’s Fiesta Brand Curing Salt handy._
> 
> ...


Dave, where'd you get the first quote?  I know the second's directly from Bolner's website.


----------



## tropics (Feb 14, 2017)

Hornnumb2 said:


> Went ahead an ordered some Anthony's cure 1 off ebay. Thanks


I looked that up your good to go

Richie


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > Two different descriptions I found...  Just goes to show you can't "always" trust the web....
> ...


Here are more.....
[h2]Details[/h2]
Also known as Prague Powder #1, it is dyed to easily identify it from regular salt. The makeup is 6% sodium nitrite and 94% table salt. Sodium nitrate helps both to prevent the growth of bacteria (in particular, botulism) and to preserve the original color of the meat. Use 1 ounce for every 25 pounds of meat, as more may cause the meat to become overly salty and unpalatable.

AND...  from this search...

https://www.bing.com/search?q=The+p...1A8F696D&ts=1487120896834&cc=US&setlang=en-US


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 14, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Here are more.....
> [h2]Details[/h2]
> Also known as Prague Powder #1, it is dyed to easily identify it from regular salt. The makeup is 6% sodium nitrite and 94% table salt. Sodium nitrate helps both to prevent the growth of bacteria (in particular, botulism) and to preserve the original color of the meat. Use 1 ounce for every 25 pounds of meat, as more may cause the meat to become overly salty and unpalatable.
> 
> ...


I'll check with them directly:  my gut is that the link above showing the search you'd done with the overlying synopsis of Fiesta's curing salt contains a typo, incorrectly lists NITRATE, and that the actual Bolner site correctly lists sodium NITRITE at 6.25%.  This same issue came up over 4 years ago and was clarified then.  I'll still check with them, but this was put to bed back in November of '12.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130680/fiesta-brand-extra-fancy-curing-salt


----------



## daveomak (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm sure it's nitrite also...  Just showing errors in the web...  maybe from lack of proof reading..  Who knows ??  It does boil down to "what is in the mix ?"   You surely can't take it for granted..  not when it comes to feeding family and friends..


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 15, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> I'm sure it's nitrite also...  Just showing errors in the web...  maybe from lack of proof reading..  Who knows ??  It does boil down to "what is in the mix ?"   You surely can't take it for granted..  not when it comes to feeding family and friends..


It is nitrite, straight from the horse's mouth in San Antonio.  Amazing the impact of one incorrect little letter can have:  who's in charge of those little search teasers, anyway?  Bing?  Google?  Obviously proof reading and accuracy are vastly secondary attributes when it comes to things like this....


----------



## hornnumb2 (Feb 16, 2017)

Ok got my cure #1 today and planning to do this weekend. I thought I would try the Thai and pepper (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/82503/pepper-jerky-hot-pepper-jerky-seasoning-recipes) but it calls for 3Tbls tender quick cure....I can just use the cure #1 in place of it at 1tsp per 5 lbs Correct?  I also was planning on trying to find a eye of round roast, if not possible what other cut would work? Thanks again Michael


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 16, 2017)

I use rounds , in or out, eyes as your looking for, I also use sirloin or tri tips. But all mine are game, not beef. Any roast that is or can be tough I use.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 16, 2017)

Hornnumb2 said:


> Ok got my cure #1 today and planning to do this weekend. I thought I would try the Thai and pepper (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/82503/pepper-jerky-hot-pepper-jerky-seasoning-recipes) but it calls for 3Tbls tender quick cure....I can just use the cure #1 in place of it at 1tsp per 5 lbs Correct?  I also was planning on trying to find a eye of round roast, if not possible what other cut would work? Thanks again Michael


Yep... 1 tsp. per 5#'s  or 1.1 grams per pound if you are using more or less than 5#'s...   Mix it in with the marinade and add to the meat...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 16, 2017)

Whew here it is again always questions on cures nice job guys and great job of  seeing the typo. That the things that make this sight so great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Warren


----------



## hornnumb2 (Feb 19, 2017)

Well here is the finished product, tried to keep about 180 but it was at 220 some time.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2017)

Jerky looks like it turned out good. Nice job


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice looking jerky!


----------

